# Advised to give semi skimmed milk to overweight 21 mth old



## claudiaderi

Hello, my dtr saw a paediatrician today regarding her size. She's 21 months old and weighs 16kg and is 86cm tall. Both my husband and I are slim but he is over 6ft. ( I'm diddy - just over 5ft)
  She was born at an over average weight of 9lb and continued to go up the centiles remaining on the 99th from the age of  3 months.  She has a very healthly, wholesome diet - all homecooked and organic.  I'm very fussy about what she eats and up till now she hasn't touched a biscuit ( baby type or adult), chocolate etc.  The only snacks being 2 baby rice cakes in the morning and banana in the afternoon.  I know she wants to eat more but her Hvs have made me paranoid about her gaining weight. 
The Paed has told me to change her milk to semi skimmed and I was a bit concerned as I thought they needed whole milk until 2.  I know she's the expert but just wanted to confirm with you.

Thanks
Claudia


----------



## jeanette

Hiya Claudia

SemiSkimmed milk has just slighty more calcium in it.

Full fat milk is recommended up to the age of 2. Then at 2-5yrs you can change to semi skimmed.

I would be inclined to ask the dR why he/she suggests changing to semi skimmed- I would be interested to know the reasons why.

Let me know as Im curious! Plus I dont know why!

jxx


----------



## claudiaderi

She recommended semi skimmed because its lower in fat and like I said I have been told Leyla is overweight.  You say semi skimmed is higher in calcium than full fat - I thought it was the other way round. I'm reluctant to put Leyla 'on a diet' at 21 months and I would prefer her to have her full fat milk like other toddlers her age but if that is the advise I'm being given by an 'expert' I feel that I need to consider it.  What is the reason that babies need to have full fat till they are two?

Thanks
Claudia


----------



## jeanette

Hiya Claudia

Calcium Contents in milk:

1 pint semi skimmed= 702mg calcium

1 pint full fat= 673mg calcium

However, full fat milk contains the extra fat and calories that children need so thats why it is suggested that children up to 2 have it.

Jeanettex


----------



## claudiaderi

So do you think I should go ahead or not in giving her semi skimmed? 
Claudia


----------



## jeanette

Hiya Claudia

Your dd has always been on the 99th centile which suggests to me that she will be tall. She is also on a healthy diet.

I can only advise you to follow what the dr is suggesting as I dont know your dds full medical history. You can of course, follow your instincts as a mum.

Here are approx figures to show you the calorie difference:

Milk whole  contains 175 cals in 250ml/half pint  
Milk semi-skimmed contains 125 cals in 250ml/half pint 
Milk skimmed contains 95 cals in 250ml/half pint

Girls aged 1-3years need 1165 kcals a day.

This is from the Food Standard Agency:

''Should children have full-fat or semi-skimmed milk?

Milk is an important part of a child's diet. It's a good source of energy and protein, and contains a wide range of vitamins and minerals. Milk and milk products are rich sources of calcium, which growing children and young people need to build healthy bones and teeth.

At about one year old, when a baby has been weaned from the breast or bottle, a switch to full-fat cows' milk can be made.

Children under two years old need full-fat milk because it gives them the extra calories and vitamin A that a younger child needs.

Children between the ages of one and three need to consume an average of 350mg of calcium a day. About 300ml milk (three–fifths of a pint) would provide this.

Semi-skimmed, 1% and skimmed milk contain at least the same amount of protein, B vitamins, calcium, magnesium, phosphorus, potassium and zinc as full-fat milk, but less fat.

Once a child is two years old, he or she can start drinking semi-skimmed milk as long as they are eating well and having a wide range of foods. However, skimmed milk isn't suitable for children under five years old. It's too low in calories and contains only very small amounts of vitamins A and D, all of which children need.

It's important to note that although milk provides a range of nutrients it doesn't contain a significant amount of iron or vitamin C, both of which are also very important for growing children.''

I dont know whether I have helped or confused you more!!

The other thing that you may want to look at is to compare the fat content in whole milk with semi skimmed and looking at how much a child requires daily.

Jxx


----------



## claudiaderi

Thanks ever so much for that info.  I have decided to follow my 'instinct' and carry on with whole milk.  I will speak to the dietician when I have the appointment and let her know exactly what Leyla is eating.  I did a rough count of her calories and she is no way having too much and her fat content is low in food so she gets it mainly from milk and yogurt.  I know Leyla's diet is very natural, healthy and by far better than most children as well as my own. lol    I agree with you that I think she will grow into it and end up being tall.  For now I will just have to suffer with the back ache - all part of being a mum!
Thanks again
Claudia


----------



## jeanette

Hiya hun

Glad I helped  

Jxxx


----------

